# What amenities do you have for your passengers?



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

The right side is for adults. The left side is for the kids to keep them entertained and stop them from kicking my seat. What do you guys do to keep your passengers happy?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Grey Poupon


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

A car. to do what I'm paid to do

And seriously why is there a phone in the seat back?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I Allow them air.
If they behave.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

flyntflossy10 said:


> A car. to do what I'm paid to do
> 
> And seriously why is there a phone in the seat back?


Fair enough but I think having amenities can go a long way in keeping my passengers satisfied and getting 5 stars. About 30% of my customers tip now and it usually only costs me about $20-25 to restock for the next day.

The phone comes with free WiFi and can be used when the passenger has a low battery or doesn't want to use up the data on their phone. I do keep an eye on it and make sure it's back in the holder after each trip.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I have charging cables available at no extra cost.


----------



## Notjust A. Nutherant (Jun 10, 2017)

*they are 1st given a comment card to give ideas on what amenities they'd like to see........

then there's trident gum.....peppermint and butterscotch candies.......

morning riders get donuts and coffee, long distance trip riders are giving a portable foot bath/massage followed by a pedicure for the ladies, and gents too if they want, coupled with a manicure with choice of polish.....

wifi hotspot........neck pillows.....sparkling mineral water in a choice of at least two different flavors, (always remember to keep a chest of ice).

As they exit, riders are encouraged to take with them: individually wrapped chocolate candies, ink pens I ordered with Uber's inscription, and also a miniature screwdriver with the Uber logo. The screwdriver always gets questioned and weird looks.....I tell them that I don't have time to explain*


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I don’t see the need for anything to keep folks occupied on the short rides I mean they are in and out in just a few minutes. And for the longer rides (30 minutes or more) I offer to stop at a 7/11 for snacks or drinks

$20-$30 a day. Seriously? On my good days that’s almost as much as I spend in gas. Ain’t gonna happen


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Me and the iPhone charger cord I use for my phone...they have access to widow buttons, don't lock.

For pennies over the bus rates and rising gas prices, I won't buy a stick of gum for anyone.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I’m a safe driver and my car is clean and roadworthy.

It’s a real luxury these days


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Way over the top. I don’t even offer charging cable or water, and I’m rated 4.87 so this is a waste of time and money.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Clean needles


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

nutzareus said:


> Way over the top. I don't even offer charging cable or water, and I'm rated 4.87 so this is a waste of time and money.


I'm at 4.92 without a single amenity apart from my sparkling personality LOL


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I have one of those portable chargers that can charge any smart phone upon request. I didn't buy that for Uber I've actually had one of those for the past 4 or so years. 

Outside of that I keep my car clean and smelling fresh and I don't drive like an dangerous idiot on the road . I'm a 4.91 Driver 1400+ trips. Nothing more is required.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I don't see the need for anything to keep folks occupied on the short rides I mean they are in and out in just a few minutes. And for the longer rides (30 minutes or more) I offer to stop at a 7/11 for snacks or drinks
> 
> $20-$30 a day. Seriously? On my good days that's almost as much as I spend in gas. Ain't gonna happen


Do you offer to buy it for them on those long rides?

And yes, it's well worth it. So far I've gotten nothing but praise for it. And the mess made usually isn't too bad, nothing a vacuum couldn't handle.

The only bad experience I've had so far was a Lady yelling at me as she alerted me that her child was diabetic and the sight of the snacks and chocolate bars made the child scream and ask for it. I felt horrible and apologized profusely to the lady. She advised me to put a warning label on my car so cases like this could be prevented. But I think once they're in it's too late? Unless she meant that I should put it on the outside of the car. Maybe I'll have some signs printed that say "Warning! This car comes with snacks and soft drinks." Or is that a bit silly?


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Holy crap! That’s....ambitious....

ONLY $20-$25?!

I have chargers available that I already had laying around. I also have gum, but mostly for my own use.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

RoWode12 said:


> Holy crap! That's....ambitious....
> 
> ONLY $20-$25?!
> 
> I have chargers available that I already had laying around. I also have gum, but mostly for my own use.


Yes it doesn't take more than that. What do you do when your passengers are thirsty? You don't have water and an ice chest in your car?


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> Yes it doesn't take more than that. What do you do when your passengers are thirsty? You don't have water and an ice chest in your car?


Are you joking?


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

RoWode12 said:


> Are you joking?


No sir, are you?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

RoWode12 said:


> Are you joking?


Of course he's joking. The pictures he posted are advertisements. It's even two different vehicles.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Z129 said:


> Of course he's joking. The pictures he posted are advertisements. It's even two different vehicles.


Yeah I just noticed that. I've seen some ridiculous stuff here though....so I can never tell.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I keep chargers for all kinds of phones in the car, and I also keep tiny bottles of water, but I mostly try to give them out to homeless people in front of riders for tips lol

I also have a presentation book of activities in the local area with some other stuff I try to sell them.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Grey Poupon


This must be an Uber pool passenger.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Safe ride from point A to point B. That is all, biatchhh!


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Thought about getting puke bags but screw it. Offered a mint one time but she declined. Tempted to hand riders a brush for the bottom of their shoes before they climb in. Afraid they'd try to steal it.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Safe ride and still 4.89


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> Fair enough but I think having amenities can go a long way in keeping my passengers satisfied and getting 5 stars. About 30% of my customers tip now and it usually only costs me about $20-25 to restock for the next day.
> 
> The phone comes with free WiFi and can be used when the passenger has a low battery or doesn't want to use up the data on their phone. I do keep an eye on it and make sure it's back in the holder after each trip.


LOL While your at it maybe you could give them a foot rub.

Here is what riders get. I have a 4.95 with over 3000 rides.

Point A.......................................................................................................................................................................................................... Point B


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I have cords that are already plugged in for charging phones -- Apple Lightning, micro USB, and USB-C (which I use). I already had all of them, so there was no cost to me.

I carry bottled water (8 oz bottles) but don't normally mention that. If people were at an outdoor festival and have a long ride, I usually offer them if they don't have their noses buried in their phones.

Then again, I gave a cold bottle of water to an old guy selling newspapers at a traffic light. His reaction basically said I had renewed his faith in humanity. Oh, and I keep that water in an insulated bag with a cold pack. It stays cool for hours.

Christine


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> I'm at 4.92 without a single amenity apart from my sparkling personality LOL


Maybe that's my problem, No Personality


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

flyntflossy10 said:


> And seriously why is there a phone in the seat back?





AuxCordTherapy said:


> The phone comes with free WiFi and can be used when the passenger has a low battery or doesn't want to use up the data on their phone. I do keep an eye on it and make sure it's back in the holder after each trip.


The phone is from the stock phone from the website you pulled those pictures from.
Cool story though.



Z129 said:


> Of course he's joking. The pictures he posted are advertisements. It's even two different vehicles.


Bingo


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> Do you offer to buy it for them on those long rides?


Good one

I know I'm slow; and along with no personality I don't have a sense of humor either

I took you seriously at first

I get the joke now


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

"The only bad experience I’ve had so far was a Lady yelling at me as she alerted me that her child was diabetic and the sight ofthe snacks and chocolate bars made the child scream and ask for it. I felt horrible and apologized profusely to the lady."

I suspect that she would have found something to yell at you about regardless.

Was her kid with her at the time?

I'd say the odds of her kid actually being diabetic are about 50-50. But I'm being generous, I think.

She probably is also in favor of banning sodas that are "too big." Down here in Texas, we mostly see that stuff as an intrusion on personal liberties.

Christine


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

A winning smile and a dazzling beard


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Seatbelts.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

A ride in a car that doesn't smell like stale farts.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

4.94/5000 rides. 

I Longhaul them from Point A to B. That's the amenity.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Good troll AuxCordTherapy


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jazzapt said:


> A ride in a car that doesn't smell like stale farts.


You sure about that?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> View attachment 244605
> View attachment 244604
> 
> 
> The right side is for adults. The left side is for the kids to keep them entertained and stop them from kicking my seat. What do you guys do to keep your passengers happy?


Lol


----------



## escott24 (Sep 10, 2015)

You're an idiot dude


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Those would floors look great for throwing up on


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Maybe that's my problem, No Personality


Well Costco does carry 2 dozen waters for a few bucks


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

AC and a clean car.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Apparently we are supposed to accommodate a pax's need to rub one out on the ride as well. Damn!! THATS why they never tip!


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I have a clean car and a safe point A to point B ride nothing more nothing less.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> "The only bad experience I've had so far was a Lady yelling at me as she alerted me that her child was diabetic and the sight ofthe snacks and chocolate bars made the child scream and ask for it. I felt horrible and apologized profusely to the lady."
> 
> I suspect that she would have found something to yell at you about regardless.
> 
> ...


Yes her son was with her. It was an uncomfortable ride for me because of how upset I got the lady and her son crying. I think she was also a health conscious mother. Overheard her mumbling something to the tune of "I'll get you some gluten-free pasta when we get home" to her son. Good for her.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Also remember people are alargic to all kinds of smells and food. I have a fir me that can't be within 5 feel of a nut or something made in a factory that has nuts .so for me I don't offer pax anything .I'm abase $4.00 ride not a limo at $100 per hour.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> View attachment 244662


I like to play a game with my pax:


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I have a cord for phone charging. I offer to let them listen to their choice of radio or Sirius channels.


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

4.98 rating here. I get tipped often, around 50% of my pax. I offer nothing other than a car thats clean.


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

Charge cords, Aux cords, Ice cold water and individually wrapped mints. Costs me $1 a shift. I drive almost all XL but when Lyft regular passengers load up on water and mints for a short ride, they get down rated the next day if they don't tip. Most people don't tip for the freebies but enough do to make it worth doing. On a busy Saturday I might go through 9 water bottles at 8 cents each.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Here are the amenities: 
3.9L V6 OHV 12-valve
engine 240ft lbs of torque, automatic transmission, XL, independent suspension with new shocks and front stabilizer bar, panic alarm, tinted glass, power windows, power locks, passenger side air bag, illuminated entry with theatre dimming, front and rear AC and heater, CD player and radio, built-in DVD player with remote, new muffler, interior air filter for dust and pollen, new rotors, and a dash cam for safety and security. Oh yeah, I forgot, I drive for them.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

None! Pax always leave me amenities tho. Dirty napkins, sand, empty water bottles & even the occasional skid mark.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> None! Pax always leave me amenities tho. Dirty napkins, sand, empty water bottles & even the occasional skid mark.


Lol. "Passenger amenities". I guess the cleaning fee counts as one.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

This morning I was left a small empty voka bottle. Guess I should had orange juice to go with it for him. Maybe he would have taken the empty bottle with him


----------



## J. Xephon (Mar 19, 2018)

4 seats


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> What do you do when your passengers are thirsty?


I tell them, tough luck.
Because ef them.


J. Xephon said:


> 4 seats


Yep.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> "I'll get you some gluten-free pasta when we get home" to her son.


Wow. Clearly a hypochondriac. It's a wonder the kid hasn't starved to death yet.

After I posted my earlier message, I wondered if you were just being facetious. Apparently not.

Christine


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I leave my pax with a cleaning fee if I can get one.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

I happily carry a supply of mint gum, Sparkling water, tissues, dry roasted cashews, and Cliff bars-- for myself.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> View attachment 244605
> View attachment 244604
> 
> 
> The right side is for adults. The left side is for the kids to keep them entertained and stop them from kicking my seat. What do you guys do to keep your passengers happy?


Black on black leather seats...premium sound system,,,duel zone temperature control...sport suspension handling...moon roof....back up GPS...security door locks for kids.....I supply high test gasoline...insurance....and constant maintence so they are not stranded....and I get .84 cents a mile.......your welcome!!!!!!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> Well Costco does carry 2 dozen waters for a few bucks


30 bottles for <$3. Buy them all the time for myself & family.

It's part of the Costco trap. I swear, if I pass by the place and just look in its direction, I spend >$100....


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> View attachment 244605
> View attachment 244604
> 
> 
> The right side is for adults. The left side is for the kids to keep them entertained and stop them from kicking my seat. What do you guys do to keep your passengers happy?


Umm lol you must be very new. What kids? I never had any in my car like that. A ride that's it...


----------



## uberdavid (Feb 1, 2016)

If they pay a little more I let them Drive!


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

sbstar07 said:


> Umm lol you must be very new. What kids? I never had any in my car like that. A ride that's it...


Well sometimes I get a mother with her kids and it's good to have those things in the car to keep them occupied. Crayons, legos, stuffed animals etc...I've even heard of some drivers who have Gaming consoles in their car. Seriously thinking about having that installed.


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> Well sometimes I get a mother with her kids and it's good to have those things in the car to keep them occupied. Crayons, legos, stuffed animals etc...I've even heard of some drivers who have Gaming consoles in their car. Seriously thinking about having that installed.


Well you are very sweet for that but I don't think All of it is necessary for the kids. Just saying... keep doing what ur doing.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

sbstar07 said:


> Well you are very sweet for that but I don't think All of it is necessary for the kids. Just saying... keep doing what ur doing.


Sometimes they start crying and want to take the toys with them. One time this mother got really mad at her son "Jonathan!!! Put that toy down or no gluten-free ice cream for you for a week." I assured her it was ok to keep the toys and I restocked the following day. No tip but she was very grateful, all that matters.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

*blink* *table flip* *deep breath* Wow...

Even if this is a joke. Damn did I just get triggered into throwing my cup of jack and coke across the deck. LMAO. My pax get MY pandora station, MY cushioned car seats, MY A/C (set how I like it) and miles put on MY car as they get where they gotta go safely.
I'm at a 4.88/4.93 float depending on where I drive that week and how entitled the pax are.
I get tipped regularly by over 50% of my pax (some of which toss $20 bills at me without a flinch), and mostly in cash.
I have NEVER given out free anything.


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

merryon2nd said:


> *blink* *table flip* *deep breath* Wow...
> 
> Even if this is a joke. Damn did I just get triggered into throwing my cup of jack and coke across the deck. LMAO. My pax get MY pandora station, MY cushioned car seats, MY A/C (set how I like it) and miles put on MY car as they get where they gotta go safely.
> I'm at a 4.88/4.93 float depending on where I drive that week and how entitled the pax are.
> ...


I know that's right! Exactly! Some people aren't nice/mean like us lol


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

merryon2nd said:


> *blink* *table flip* *deep breath* Wow...
> I have NEVER given out free anything.


I gave out free advice once: "Buy a car and drive your own damn self."


----------



## Pookie (Jun 22, 2018)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> Well sometimes I get a mother with her kids and it's good to have those things in the car to keep them occupied. Crayons, legos, stuffed animals etc...I've even heard of some drivers who have Gaming consoles in their car. Seriously thinking about having that installed.


There is no way I would have crayons in a car so a pax can color all over the doors and leather seats!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> View attachment 244605
> View attachment 244604
> 
> 
> The right side is for adults. The left side is for the kids to keep them entertained and stop them from kicking my seat. What do you guys do to keep your passengers happy?


Is this real??!!

Are those cigarettes in the "adult" side? Also, I can't afford those snacks for myself - at my personal home - where I live. You have more in the back seat for pax to snack on than I have in my entire house to eat. Like, ever.

The day I buy a $2 soda and a $10 pack of smokes for a pax who doesn't tip me on a ride where I barely make MORE than that $2 soda is the day the earth will implode.

That's nucking futs!



AuxCordTherapy said:


> Fair enough but I think having amenities can go a long way in keeping my passengers satisfied and getting 5 stars. About 30% of my customers tip now and it usually only costs me about $20-25 to restock for the next day.
> 
> The phone comes with free WiFi and can be used when the passenger has a low battery or doesn't want to use up the data on their phone. I do keep an eye on it and make sure it's back in the holder after each trip.


That's $20-$25 a day that should be in YOUR POCKET. That's $100 a week if you drive 5 days per week! Yikes.

You're better off sans snack traps. You're also setting up pax for disappointment in the future since no one else will be doing this (I hope) in your market.



Kodyhead said:


> Clean needles


Dude, you're giving those of us passing out DIRTY needles a bad name!

I wondered why I keep getting weird looks.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Is this real??!!


Of course not! https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mul...nging-Bags-Organizers-Holder/32706970858.html


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> Do you offer to buy it for them on those long rides?
> 
> And yes, it's well worth it. So far I've gotten nothing but praise for it. And the mess made usually isn't too bad, nothing a vacuum couldn't handle.
> 
> The only bad experience I've had so far was a Lady yelling at me as she alerted me that her child was diabetic and the sight of the snacks and chocolate bars made the child scream and ask for it. I felt horrible and apologized profusely to the lady. She advised me to put a warning label on my car so cases like this could be prevented. But I think once they're in it's too late? Unless she meant that I should put it on the outside of the car. Maybe I'll have some signs printed that say "Warning! This car comes with snacks and soft drinks." Or is that a bit silly?


Why on earth would a _driver_ pay for a snack for a _pax_? It should be the other way around - especially if the driver is nice enough to stop for the pax.

90% of the time that I stop at a 7-Eleven for a pax, they ask me what I want from inside. Why would a driver spend everything that they're making from a ride on the pax taking that ride? We'd all be driving around for free.

I can't tell if the OP is for realsies or if this is a joke.



AuxCordTherapy said:


> Do you offer to buy it for them on those long rides?
> 
> And yes, it's well worth it. So far I've gotten nothing but praise for it. And the mess made usually isn't too bad, nothing a vacuum couldn't handle.
> 
> The only bad experience I've had so far was a Lady yelling at me as she alerted me that her child was diabetic and the sight of the snacks and chocolate bars made the child scream and ask for it. I felt horrible and apologized profusely to the lady. She advised me to put a warning label on my car so cases like this could be prevented. But I think once they're in it's too late? Unless she meant that I should put it on the outside of the car. Maybe I'll have some signs printed that say "Warning! This car comes with snacks and soft drinks." Or is that a bit silly?


You should ditch the snack rack and then no need to even debate the signage issue.

We're getting a bit ridiculous here. Signs for snacks. Oh my goodness.

OP, you're next level. The time and effort and MONEY you're putting into driving strangers from Point A to Point B for a low low fare is a bit much. Stocking up daily? $25 per day?! Signs about snacks?

Stop the madness!



Beninmankato said:


> Thought about getting puke bags but screw it. Offered a mint one time but she declined. Tempted to hand riders a brush for the bottom of their shoes before they climb in. Afraid they'd try to steal it.


Plastic grocery store and CVS bags work well for pukers - I keep a couple in my back seat pockets. They've come in handy many times.


----------



## photocat37 (Jun 19, 2018)

I give them a clean vehicle and a safe ride to their destination. I also give them the benefit of the doubt until they give me reason not to. I trust that they will be nice and behave. I believe that they will leave my vehicle the same as when the entered it. Up until the point that they betray my trust I will be nice to them and engage in some small talk if they so desire. 

If they want snacks they can call a party bus.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Maybe that's my problem, No Personality


Yeah I'm sure that's an issue for ya! Ha ha!



Saltyoldman said:


> A winning smile and a dazzling beard


Does the beard glimmer and sparkle in the right light?

Salty I imagine a ride with you is like watching a unicorn give birth. Magical and something your pax will never forget.



SuzeCB said:


> 30 bottles for <$3. Buy them all the time for myself & family.
> 
> It's part of the Costco trap. I swear, if I pass by the place and just look in its direction, I spend >$100....


That's me with CVS but I only walk out with a single bag that somehow contains $100 worth of crap!



AuxCordTherapy said:


> Sometimes they start crying and want to take the toys with them. One time this mother got really mad at her son "Jonathan!!! Put that toy down or no gluten-free ice cream for you for a week." I assured her it was ok to keep the toys and I restocked the following day. No tip but she was very grateful, all that matters.


Lolol now that I get the joke, this is quite hilarious.

I was up in arms!



KD_LA said:


> Of course not! https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mul...nging-Bags-Organizers-Holder/32706970858.html


Omg I was just beyond horrified.

Scary thing is that some drivers DO have these ridiculous "amenities" for pax.

Ugh.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Dude, you're giving those of us passing out DIRTY needles a bad name!


And here I am, not feeling good about passing out recycled condoms...


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

It does sparkle in the right light JC!!


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> View attachment 244605
> View attachment 244604
> 
> 
> The right side is for adults. The left side is for the kids to keep them entertained and stop them from kicking my seat. What do you guys do to keep your passengers happy?


Nothing but hard **** and bubble gum. And im fresh out of bubble gum


----------



## Brlk925 (Oct 25, 2017)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> Yes it doesn't take more than that. What do you do when your passengers are thirsty? You don't have water and an ice chest in your car?


If they are thirsty they can wait till they get to their destination and get their own drink. I don't need anyone spilling anything in my car I'm rated at a 4.89. If a clean car isn't enough for them they can buy their own car and drive themselves, and eat and drink to their hearts content.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I have a charging cord. I have cold water for myself. I used to put a couple of bottles out but it was rare that anyone took them so I stopped. I have a tablet with a trivia game that is really a tip reminder sign.

Does the IRS read this? *Cough* I mean yes I give out free Perrier, cookies, mints, and toys.

I wish I could sell wine. Those little bottles. I would make a fortune. Stupid liquor laws.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> It does sparkle in the right light JC!!


Whoa!!! I need my sunglasses! CAN'T---LOOK---DIRECTLY---AT---PHOTO......

PS: is that a room in your house?

PPS: I'll be over at noon.


----------



## Remlap48.5 (Jan 26, 2016)

I gave up on gum mints and water pretty quickly. The one thing that's rarely used, but def appreciated when needed though is offering a box of tissues, and maybe cough lozenges. Nobody wants to be hit by a snot fit, and not be able to do anything about it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> View attachment 244605
> View attachment 244604
> 
> 
> The right side is for adults. The left side is for the kids to keep them entertained and stop them from kicking my seat. What do you guys do to keep your passengers happy?


The crayons and the leather interior go great together lol


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

henrygates said:


> I wish I could sell wine. Those little bottles. I would make a fortune. Stupid liquor laws.


On Saturday and Sunday morning when I'm taking all the hung over millennials out to try to find their cars from the night before I offer them Bloody Marys. 
I mix up a half gallon of BM's, get the smaller sized party cups and offer a drink for $8. Two for $14. 
I usually sell out by noon. If not -- I call it LUNCH.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> On Saturday and Sunday morning when I'm taking all the hung over millennials out to try to find their cars from the night before I offer them Bloody Marys.
> I mix up a half gallon of BM's, get the smaller sized party cups and offer a drink for $8. Two for $14.
> I usually sell out by noon. If not -- I call it LUNCH.


That's awesome. What do you store it in?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Steve_TX said:


> That's awesome. What do you store it in?


The same half gallon sized bottle that the tomato juice comes in. I just pour a glass out and drink it, then add the ingredients and shake it up. Put it in the freezer for a few hours before you go out and get it real cold ... don't even need ice. It looks like a bottle of tom juice (except its a bit darker from the Worcestershire sauce, and chunky from the horse radish. 
Costs less than 5$ to make the whole thing, severe profit.


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

Seat, doors and a roof. Sometimes AC.


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

are you giving away free snacks / drinks (non-water drinks)?

To actually answer the question is always have 2 mini waters stocked in the pax seat's

2 mini (1 foot) iPhone charger's plugged in
Long iPhone charger that doubles as the AUX Cord
another long iPhone charger that i use as mine -- but pax can use it too
iPad hooked up to my front console to play music etc.
Only freebies i give are mini water's --- other than that I'm aiming for efficient / good service

I believe from experience --- no matter what nice freebies you offer --- your good pax will take virtually nothing, and the shitty one's will take advantage and take to much, ruining it for everybody

*Also besides the charger's / waters / music 
i keep the car shiny and spotless all the time.

*
Service > Freebies all day


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> View attachment 244605
> View attachment 244604
> 
> 
> The right side is for adults. The left side is for the kids to keep them entertained and stop them from kicking my seat. What do you guys do to keep your passengers happy?


Help yourslf to a cellphone and some smokes in my benz. Lol.


----------



## Benny Alvarez (Nov 8, 2017)

My car.Period.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

a safe ride from A to B.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> View attachment 244605
> View attachment 244604
> 
> 
> The right side is for adults. The left side is for the kids to keep them entertained and stop them from kicking my seat. What do you guys do to keep your passengers happy?


NOTHING! Doing anything more just makes you a perfect Uber patsy. Uber thanks you but your riders could care less as they will likely never see you again in the future.


----------



## ElUbre (Jul 14, 2016)

Clean car, safe ride, ohhh and I don't rape.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Julescase said:


> You have more in the back seat for pax to snack on than I have in my entire house to eat. Like, ever.


And I was planning on inviting myself over for a feast of snacks & water followed by cigarette smoking. There goes that plan. I guess I'll just come over and charge my phone or something.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

jazzapt said:


> A ride in a car that doesn't smell like stale farts.


All fresh, all day. 
I keep cans o' beans just to stay fueled up.


----------



## Listen41 (May 6, 2018)

I do not provide nothing because these cheap bastards does not give tips beside being paid measly $2.55 for trips.



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> All fresh, all day.
> I keep cans o' beans just to stay fueled up.


too hot in Houston to carry that can of bean in the trunk

No tips no extra perks.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I'll just leave this here...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-drove-three-kids-from-hell.272663/page-2#post-4139210



Jo3030 said:


> a safe ride from A to B.


I prefer a quick ride to _B of A_ - so they can get a twenty for my tip! : )



Saltyoldman said:


> It does sparkle in the right light JC!!





Julescase said:


> Whoa!!! I need my sunglasses! CAN'T---LOOK---DIRECTLY---AT---PHOTO......
> 
> PS: is that a room in your house?
> 
> PPS: I'll be over at noon.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

flyntflossy10 said:


> A car. to do what I'm paid to do
> And seriously why is there a phone in the seat back?


OP just posted a pic from an ad for seatback organizers. Link here. He/she/it does not do any of this. Total sham. I have ignored the fake.


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

do you carry barf bags for the drunks?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Veal66 said:


> do you carry barf bags for the drunks?


If so, hopefully floral or mint scented...


----------



## RogueErik (Feb 20, 2018)

jazzapt said:


> A ride in a car that doesn't smell like stale farts.


Damn it!! I guess I didn't think of everything...










Steve_TX said:


> I like to play a game with my pax:


Me too..


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Four wheels and a brake.


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

I used to provide bottled waters when I first started. Throughout my experiences, I've stopped providing bottles of water, because people did not want them, or people took it but I felt that they didn't appreciate myself going an extra mile for them. By the way, bottled water in a car during a warm/hot sunny day may cause cancer (Uber doesn't know this).

I have one aux cord for myself (iPhones) and I allow my pax to use it if they need it and when my battery level is high. Sometimes I provide Altoid mints or pieces of gum. 

I also set the appropriate temperature to a comfortable level depending on the weather if that counts as an amenity. 

I tuned my music to the "Good Moods" or "Have a Nice Day" channels in the app"Spotify". The selection of music that I chose are usually preference neutral music that doesn't kill the vibe.

I don't really go an extra mile in amenities and my ratings are steadily high. I still get 5 stars. In my experience, it doesn't really affect my ratings/tips. Some people appreciate it while sometimes some pax are unthankful for it.


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

Kleenex, charge cables (2 lightning, 2 micro USB, zip tied together so one doesn't leave the vehicle with the pax, and plugged into an Anker 5 port car charger that delivers 2.4A to each port simultaneously), and plastic wastebasket liners to use as barf bags. No gum, no mints, no water, and no snacks. I don't feel the need to pay for them, take time restocking after each run, nor cleaning up after each run, especially if I have stacked pings.

My van is too old to have an AUX port. I only have radio and CDs. I do not let anyone know about the cheap BlueTooth FM transmitter I keep in the glove box.

I have lightly considered looking into that CarGo thing, but I don't want the risk of the potential mess that snacks/chocolate can make, or to have to pick up wrappers left by inconsiderate college brats and millennials.

4.86 star rating for 1144 lifetime trips, 442 of 485 rated trips are 5 stars.

https://uberpeople.net/members/initial-d.153686/ I love your Profile pic! I binge watched every episode and movie of that franchise over the course of 2 weeks. Awesome!


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

For pax-seats, power windows, seatbelts, doors, and climate control for pax.

For me- beef jerky, gum, soda, water, coffee, cleaning supplies, spare vape batteries, vape juice and chargers for both micro usb and iphone. 

My car, my stuff. Want stuff? Bring stuff. Still get plenty of tips.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

DJWolford said:


> are you giving away free snacks / drinks (non-water drinks)?
> 
> To actually answer the question is always have 2 mini waters stocked in the pax seat's
> 
> ...


So I guess tough luck for Android users.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

henrygates said:


> So I guess tough luck for Android users.


I've had one android user need a charger in the last several hundred rides.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

henrygates said:


> So I guess tough luck for Android users.


I wonder if most drivers keep the microusb anymore, I have 2 in the car but they power old phones and square reader but I think USB-C is the standard now


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> Yes it doesn't take more than that. What do you do when your passengers are thirsty? You don't have water and an ice chest in your car?


I've always wondered about the ice chest. I drive a late model Lexus sedan and often it's packed to the hilt with pax and luggage. I envision ice chest being left by the side of the road in favor of stroller, luggage, human beings, service dog, etc. Which would I strap to top of car?


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

stpetej said:


> I've always wondered about the ice chest. I drive a late model Lexus sedan and often it's packed to the hilt with pax and luggage. I envision ice chest being left by the side of the road in favor of stroller, luggage, human beings, service dog, etc. Which would I strap to top of car?


I mean yeah it can happen. When I have absolutely no space left I put the ice chest under my legs and just drive like that. I'd hug it while driving as a last resort but thankfully haven't needed to do that yet.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> I wonder if most drivers keep the microusb anymore, I have 2 in the car but they power old phones and square reader but I think USB-C is the standard now


I've had requests recently for Lightning and micro USB charging, which I happily fulfilled. Nobody has asked me for a USB-C, but if they did, I'd unplug my phone and let them use that one, since that would only be temporary. Unless my phone was about to run out of power for some reason.

Christine


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I've had requests recently for Lightning and micro USB charging, which I happily fulfilled. Nobody has asked me for a USB-C, but if they did, I'd unplug my phone and let them use that one, since that would only be temporary. Unless my phone was about to run out of power for some reason.
> 
> Christine


I have 8 chargers for 8 types of phones, including Obama phones.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> Yes her son was with her. It was an uncomfortable ride for me because of how upset I got the lady and her son crying. I think she was also a health conscious mother. Overheard her mumbling something to the tune of "I'll get you some gluten-free pasta when we get home" to her son. Good for her.


Lol!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

What's this a pf changs?


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

No more CVS stops for this guy.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I've had requests recently for Lightning and micro USB charging, which I happily fulfilled. Nobody has asked me for a USB-C, but if they did, I'd unplug my phone and let them use that one, since that would only be temporary. Unless my phone was about to run out of power for some reason.
> 
> Christine












One cord for every phone.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I had a rider yesterday who kept coughing so I dug a cough drop out of my purse for him.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

henrygates said:


> So I guess tough luck for Android users.


No need for luck. Android people are just better. They have their sheet together and their batteries charged. It's always iphone people, who want stuff - chargers, aux-cords, bluetooth, gum and water.


LoveBC said:


> I've had one android user need a charger in the last several hundred rides.


Yep.
Read above.


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

henrygates said:


> So I guess tough luck for Android users.


Yes and it's never needed


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> What's this a pf changs?
> 
> View attachment 246183


The rear view mirror is actually covered with snacks.


----------



## TeeBird100 (Jun 17, 2018)

Veal66 said:


> do you carry barf bags for the drunks?


Yes. Got them from an airplane. None used yet, but they are in both seat backs and next to my seat.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> View attachment 244605
> View attachment 244604
> 
> 
> The right side is for adults. The left side is for the kids to keep them entertained and stop them from kicking my seat. What do you guys do to keep your passengers happy?


I drive safely, and behave pleasantly.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> I drive safely, and behave pleasantly.


Well, I can do one of them.
I let my passengers choose which one.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Well, I can do one of them.
> I let my passengers choose which one.


I think the answer is DRIVE lol


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

I’m having seconds thoughts now, some kid drew all over my leather seats with crayons this morning and I’m not sure how to get it out. But they do enjoy it and I’m not sure there are many other drivers who offer crayons and toys in their car so it definitely sets me apart. What am I supposed to do? Kids will be kids I guess.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> View attachment 244605
> View attachment 244604
> 
> 
> The right side is for adults. The left side is for the kids to keep them entertained and stop them from kicking my seat. What do you guys do to keep your passengers happy?


Wow. Are you serious?


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Wow. Are you serious?


What do you mean? What's wrong with that?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> What do you mean? What's wrong with that?


Never mind. I get the joke. Time to put you on Ignore.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Never mind. I get the joke. Time to put you on Ignore.


Noooo, don't ignore me please.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

I try not to slam their heads up against a glass surface. Amenity enough.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Z129 said:


> Of course he's joking. The pictures he posted are advertisements. It's even two different vehicles.


You RUINED IT !


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

One phone cord


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Good one
> 
> I know I'm slow; and along with no personality I don't have a sense of humor either
> 
> ...


Well if I were to take you seriously, oldfart, you can't be serious, and not have a sense of humor. C'mon! This from a guy that calls himself oldfart on these here pages. LOLLOLLOL



SuzeCB said:


> 30 bottles for <$3. Buy them all the time for myself & family.
> 
> It's part of the Costco trap. I swear, if I pass by the place and just look in its direction, I spend >$100....


That's all? We never get through Costco without dropping $200.


----------



## fake taxi (Apr 26, 2018)

I have a dual charger in the back with a iPhone & an Android cable, that's it. Paying for snax, drinks etc seems insane to me.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

fake taxi said:


> I have a dual charger in the back


That's great. Very considerate of you.
Much easier to steal them, when they are in the back.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I tie all of them around the front seatbelt clickers so they can't steal them


----------

